# Burn Notice: 6/30 and 7/7 Guide Data



## JohnDG (Oct 28, 2004)

Keep an eye on these two episodes. 

On my DVR, this Thursday's (June 30) episode has the guide data from the July 7 showing. If it stays that way, then the July 7 showing will not record.

jdg


----------



## CraigK (Jun 9, 2006)

Thanks I'll manually record the real "Mind Games" episode on the July 7th.

I notice in addition to my TiVo recording the misnamed episode on June 30th, it's scheduled to record the correctly named second episode ("Bloodlines") on Saturday morning, July 2nd.


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

Thanks. I set a reminder to check the guide data thursday afternoon. I won't mess with the SP or with manual recordings unless I have to.


----------



## 11274 (Dec 1, 2001)

As often happens tvguide.com has it right (bloodlines on 6/30) and the error is in Tribune (zap2it.com).


----------



## djwilso (Dec 23, 2006)

Thanks, I would have missed this since we record the whole season before watching it.

Come on Tribune, get your act together...


----------



## mrbill1957 (May 16, 2002)

My Tivo is set to record "Mind Games" at 8PM and 11PM tomorrow(6/30). Then on Saturday(7/2) it shows it will record "Bloodlines". Then on 7/7 it records "Mind Games" again.

I'll have to watch it and make sure it records the correct stuff.


----------



## Eddief66 (Oct 24, 2009)

I just checked and next weeks episode is on my to do list.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Eddief66 said:


> I just checked and next weeks episode is on my to do list.


Mine, too...and it wasn't a couple of days ago.


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

I got duplicate recordings and the wrong show description on Burn Notice on two TiVos. No harm, other than temporarily wasting disk space.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

I haven't watched either the June 30 or the July 2 recordings. Is the July 2 recording an actual new ep for this season? Seems odd being on a Saturday morning....


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

It's a rerun of the June 30 ep. It had the correct Guide Data, and the June 30 had next week's. When they "fixed" it so next week's would record even though TiVo thought it recorded it already on June 30, for whatever reason it kept the July 2 ep on the schedule.

Which works for me...better an ep extra than an ep short!


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> It's a rerun of the June 30 ep. It had the correct Guide Data, and the June 30 had next week's. When they "fixed" it so next week's would record even though TiVo thought it recorded it already on June 30, for whatever reason it kept the July 2 ep on the schedule....


Thanks, Rob.


----------

